

Use RunPee.com to know when to go to the bathroom during a movie - shard
http://runpee.com

======
wallflower
Sadly, another example that execution and vision is very important.

Execution: As stated by mkinsella - it's probably the worst Flash site I've
seen in maybe a decade (it duplicates late 90s era HTML frames)

Vision: What is this guy's purpose? To pimp Adobe Flex? He might be building
something that people do want but using a technology (Flash) that is
fundamentally incompatible with what most people have access to in a movie
theater.

"Of course, I pimp Flex big time during the interview [with Leo Laporte on his
net@night show]. I'm not sure if they exactly know what Flex is"

However, on a bright note, it demonstrates:

1) A clearly understandable concept/elevator pitch can garner you national-
level press coverage.

"A few people here and there heard about it. Like Dave Barry. A producer from
NPRs All Things Considered found out about RunPee from Dave’s mention"

2) For all of us who are worried about having a site launch without being
perfect: Runpee.com shows that you can launch with a poor implementation of a
potentially good concept and still get press if the idea makes sense.

"As to why it’s all Flash and not HTML: well, I have a saying, "Go with what
you know." Since I’m a Flash Platform Developer I build everything in Flash -
this is actually a Flex application. I had never before created a data driven
app when I started RunPee."

3) You can have some hubris, make some mistakes and your concept/site will
survive your imperfect personality.

"Maybe, someday, when I’ve made enough money to buy all of the major Hollywood
studios. :)"

~~~
tomsaffell
> _"As to why it’s all Flash and not HTML: well, I have a saying, "Go with
> what you know."_

The Flash throws an error on load (only visible if you have the Flash debug
player installed), so even if the logic is good, the execution isn't.

    
    
      TypeError: Error #1009: Cannot access a property or method of a null object reference.

------
mkinsella
Interesting and unique concept but horrific all-Flash website

~~~
nostrademons
So that's why it broke my back button...

Please, FTLoG, don't do this. There's nothing in the website that couldn't be
done with normal (D)HTML.

------
gabrielroth
For Christ's sake don't give those assholes a specific reason to shine their
cellphones in my face during the movie.

~~~
almost
Damn right. For anyone who hasn't figured it out yet, it is NOT ever ok to
use your phone in a cinema during a film, even without sound. I find it
unbelievable that so many people haven't figured this out yet. If you can't
stand being disconnected for the length of the film then watch it at home.

------
tlrobinson
Nice idea, but:

1\. Flash?

2\. Gratuitous unrevealing of the RTO13'd text is annoying.

3\. It's full of trolls already.

------
streblo
Thats remarkably accurate. I fell asleep during Wolverine exactly when they
said it's appropriate to take a bathroom break. I didn't feel like I missed
anything.

------
abossy
I think TakeNap.com would be great for an extended amount of time (10-15
minutes) that can be missed in extra-long movies.

------
ashleyw
Nice site (could come in useful), however — why flash/flex?! It just seems so
much slower than it could have been (especially since it's such a simple site,
HTML + light javascript would have sufficed perfectly…and saved CPU cycles!),
and to be honest, the thing which flash excels at, animations, are a bit
annoying…

------
strider24
Or: Pee before the movie, during the intermission and after the movie.

~~~
zackattack
Most commercial movies don't have intermissions.

~~~
mailanay
wow! here in India every movie has an intermission.

~~~
Deestan
I'm going to ask the local cinema to outsource management and operations to
India. :)

Seriously, I almost had to go see a doctor after holding myself in during the
second Lord of the Rings movie.

------
jdale27
I'm surprised to hear such bitching about Flash. Actually, this is one of the
few Flash-heavy sites I've seen in recent memory that didn't (a) crash my
vintage 2.0.0.20 Firefox running on Fedora Core 4, or (b) warn me that I
needed to download a new plugin.

It did, however, break the Back button in an interesting way: after I clicked
on "Classic Movies" and "Raiders of the Lost Ark", clicking the Back button
several times took me through the pee times of several other random movies.

------
pguerin
wow I love the concept! When I saw the last LOTR movie, I wanted to go pee
after the 2nd hour... it was a torture to see all the long ending :) But I
will no longer have pain with runpee.com! :P

------
jdowdell
Funny comments here. If you're actually curious about why the developer used
Flash for the front-end, then his info here: <http://runpee.com/blog/72_why-
flash>

Basically, the rap is that running one set of HTML/JS/CSS instructions atop
varied browser brands, with different implementations and edge-cases of those
specs, ends up pushing browser-vendor costs onto the backs of content
developers.

(And Flash-enabled mobile phones outnumber recalcitrant Apple iPhones by a
factor of 40:1 or so. But we at Adobe would still like to support that popular
walled-garden, if permission is granted for us to do so.)

jd/adobe

------
quizbiz
Brilliant college dorm idea. Only problem is there is no way to check when the
problem is identified.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Why can't you just pee before the movie like normal people?

------
paul9290
How about this movie is so bad stay home and pee!

------
endlessvoid94
there isn't even a search box on the main page.

this needs a lot of work.

------
erlanger
I wonder why somebody would release a site that's 100% in Flash when a sizable
majority will access the site from a mobile device.

------
Andi
RunShit

~~~
Deestan
The blurred favicon _does_ look like it says RunPoo if I lean well back in my
chair.

